# Graphite powder?



## pyrotek7x7 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Recently, I lubricated my cube with silicone. It's pretty nice, it takes a tad bit of force to get the side going, but when it does, it goes well.

Now, about a week later, one of my friends lubricated his cube with graphite powder. I'd never heard of this before, and have never heard ANY speedcubers mention it at all. (Apparently, it is found at hobby shops)

The point is, not is cube is SUPER loose. I hardly touched it and the side just moved like it wasn't there. Practically the only force required was to make sure that you didn't drop the cube. :lol:


So, if graphite powder is so much better than silicone, why doesn't anyone suggest it?


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe it is too loose...?? IMO, silicone spray works like a charm.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, it was a little too loose, but if he used a bit less, I bet it would be perfect.

What I liked MOST about it was that if I turned a side about 30-40 degrees, I could still turn another side. Lockups just aren't possible on that cube unless you intentionaly left it half-turned.

If I get a new cube, I'll totally use graphite powder, unless someone knows of a side-effect it has, and therefore the reason it isn't very popular. :\


----------



## Sniph (Mar 2, 2007)

I haver never heard of this either. It sounds very very interesting though.


----------



## Arakron (Mar 2, 2007)

It'd get all over your hands, I imagine. I used it when I was little on pinewood derby cars, and it's really messy.


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2007)

"I used it when I was little on pinewood derby cars"

Haha, let me guess, Boy Scouts Derby Racing??


----------



## Arakron (Mar 2, 2007)

You bet.


----------



## annon (Mar 2, 2007)

I've heard about this, too. The reason I never used it was because I heard that in addition to it getting all over your hands, it needs to be reapplied pretty much every week. The reason everyone uses silicone is because it lasts for months.


----------



## tenderchkn (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pyrotek7x7_@Mar 1 2007, 11:12 PM
> * Well, it was a little too loose, but if he used a bit less, I bet it would be perfect.
> 
> What I liked MOST about it was that if I turned a side about 30-40 degrees, I could still turn another side. Lockups just aren't possible on that cube unless you intentionaly left it half-turned.
> ...


That has nothing to do with the lube. Unless graphite powder magically loosens your springs. A really loose cube should have a tolerance of up to +30 degrees and -10 degrees. But it all has to do with the looseness of the cube, not the lubricant you use. Lubricants don't magically loosen cubes, they just reduce friction; some may better than others, but no lubricant turns a tight cube into a loose one. But I could be wrong.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

Very good remark. Actual looseness has nothing to do with lubraction, but has to do with the attachement of pieces to the kernel.

Perceived looseness however can be influenced with lubrication. This happens if you lubricate a 2x2x2 Eastsheen. It feels much looser after lubrication.


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2007)

Lubrication in turn allows you to spin easier and when you mess with it while it is that loose, your springs will become looser as well, therefore allowing you to do those turns further and further.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Mar 2, 2007)

Annon was right. My friend's cube isn't nearly as loose as it was before, showing that it won't last long at all.


----------

